# How long do you wait after refill CO2 tank before connect the regulator? 24 Hrs?



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Title


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fiftyfiveg,

I hook up the CO2 when I get home. Granted the cylinder is typically cool/cold, and the cylinder pressure reads lower than the 800+ pounds it usually does as does the secondary pressure.

I do not adjust any of my needle valves or setting. So although the flow may be slightly lower than normal for several hours, I feel some flow is better than no flow. Once the cylinder attains normal room pressure output returns to normal.


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Roy... I hook up a newly filled tank when it still cold. It lasts about 6 days. I was told on another forum that you have to wait 24 hours before connect regulator to a newly filled tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fiftyfiveg,

Six days?!! It must be a pretty small tank. My 5# tank can run about 5 - 6 weeks providing CO2 to a 45 gallon and a 30 gallon aquarium.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi fiftyfiveg,
> 
> I hook up the CO2 when I get home. Granted the cylinder is typically cool/cold, and the cylinder pressure reads lower than the 800+ pounds it usually does as does the secondary pressure.
> 
> I do not adjust any of my needle valves or setting. So although the flow may be slightly lower than normal for several hours, I feel some flow is better than no flow. Once the cylinder attains normal room pressure output returns to normal.


+1


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

fiftyfiveg said:


> Thanks Roy... I hook up a newly filled tank when it still cold. It lasts about 6 days. I was told on another forum that you have to wait 24 hours before connect regulator to a newly filled tank.


+1 to Roy, your tank should be lasting way more that six days. Unless it is a very small tank or you are using a very high bubble count. One of my 5lb tanks only lasted a few days and I figured that something wasn't right. Found a leak in one of the needle valve seals, once repaired that tank is now lasting several months.


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

It's a brand new 5lb aluminum tank and it should last me more than 6 days of 30 bpm for 8 hours/day. How do you isolate a leak? soap method?

Thank you everyone for your inputs.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fiftyfiveg,

Yes, assuming it is being filled fully it should last you more like 3 - 6 months. To locate a leak I start by turning off all my filters and pumps and just listen. If it is a larger leak I can usually hear it. I start by putting my ear near the various connections and listen for the "hiss". To locate smaller leaks I have to use soapy water. I start at the tank / regulator connector and work my way toward the tank. Usually my problem is either the tank/regulator connection or near my needle valve. I don't use a bubble counter but I have seen several posts were they seem to be a problem area as well. Keep us posted!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

sounds like a leak to me, underfilled bottle, or a clog some where.


----------

